# Human



## Prinkes (May 20, 2011)

Hello everyone. I'm Prinkes. I'm 20, graduating from community college this spring, and transferring to a four-year in the fall. I plan on double-majoring in theater and creative writing, possibly with a minor called "expressive arts therapy," a mix of psychology and arts. I'm joining this forum as a way to expand my knowledge and get some critiques on my work. Don't worry, I also plan on critiquing others as well!  :grin:

Here's a little blurb that I keep handy for introductory purposes:

I have been both the student and  the teacher. I have been the lover, and I have been loved. I have been  the reader, and I have been read. I have been both the liar and the  victim. I saw the world, and I let the world see me. I have both watched  and been watched. I have waited, and I have been impatient. I have  played and been played. I have been born to a family, and I have created  my own. I have been interested, and I have been bored. I have slept all  day and stayed up all night. I have worked, and I have played.I have  sat back while humanity (or lack thereof) has run its course on my tiny  frame, and I have fought back against the world with all my strength. I  have been nothing more, than absolutely human.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (May 20, 2011)

Hello and welcome to WF, Prinkes! :hi:


----------



## Prinkes (May 20, 2011)

:hi:Thank you for the welcome TheFuhrer02. 
Neat username!


----------



## Foxee (May 20, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Prinkes (May 20, 2011)

Thanks Foxee


----------



## Foxee (May 20, 2011)

_"Terse. I can be terse. Once, in flight school, I was laconic."_ 

If you know what this is from you get a gold star for the day.


----------



## Prinkes (May 20, 2011)

No power in the 'verse could stop me from knowing where that's from.


----------



## Foxee (May 20, 2011)

Nice to meet a fellow browncoat fan.


----------



## Prinkes (May 20, 2011)

Hooray! If the rules allowed it, that star would be part of my signature. Oh well, I'll just admire it here ^^


----------



## Nickie (May 21, 2011)

Hi there, and welcome to the forums.



Nickie


----------



## Prinkes (May 21, 2011)

Hello and thank you Nickie


----------



## Gumby (May 23, 2011)

Hi Prinkes, welcome.


----------

